# Bees!



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anyone here keep a hive of bees? I was thinking of getting one after we move this week  Just want some info! So if you have bees, please chime in 
onder:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

NOT at my house - LOL!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL! No no no, at Tim's place  Give him something to do lol. The man loves honey.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I would kind of like to...but I am too afraid of bees...LOL!  I swell up like crazy when I get stung.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you planning on buying one to own and care for yourself or are you wanting to rent one? I know they are expensive to rent.

I use to be a bee keeper...yes a bee keeper... :laugh: of course ..you know to beware of the killer bees right? There is that threat.....that is why.. I got out of them....other then that... my DH and I ...had to move a 100lb ...2 story boxes... by hand .....full of honey and bees....getting stung repeatly ..even wearing a bee suit...LOL....just before that my DH.... said...... whatever you do...if you get stung ...don't drop the box.... cause you will be in a world of hurt.... :doh: well ...I was getting stung..OUCH...OUCH... :help: We even had... the white full suit ....gloves...head gear ...ect.... :sigh: :help: :doh: 

Anywayz ...if you have a hive... you have to maintain it....you have to make sure mites don't take over ... or moths... it will kill the hive...  


You have to make sure...that the box doesn't get to full of bees and they swarm on you... with the queen... there is a time of year... they will swarm and that is when... you may see a bunch of bees.... all clustered in one spot....they do this because...the queen called half of her hive... to swarm with her ....seeking a new home.... and under that cluster is ..the queen somewhere...protecting her and keeping her at one temperature....at all times...even in a hive....

Also....every once in a while ...you must kill the old queen bee and switch her with a new one....the reason is...the hive will get to hot and the bees turn very aggressive.... ... you should get the new queen... from a good bee keeper.... she will be... in a small box with a marsh mellow on one end.... you put her into the hive..leave her in the box.... and let the worker bees free her... by eating away the marsh mellow and setting her free...... you don't want to let them make their own queens..so ....you have to kill all queen cells.....so they will ...except the new queen ...if you just put her in the hive... they will kill her.... right away..

They is alot of work involved and if you don't know... what you are doing...you can either kill off the hive... or you can get stung big time..... 




Anything more you want to know? LOL


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

I have been wanting to get some hives going too! And Pam, you make it sound like SO much fun! LOL I am going to try and find a bee keeper or bee club near by where perhaps I can learn first. I do have a "bee keeping for dummies" book but even after reading that I think it would be helpful to see it all first hand!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I have been wanting to get some hives going too! And Pam, you make it sound like SO much fun! LOL I am going to try and find a bee keeper or bee club near by where perhaps I can learn first. I do have a "bee keeping for dummies" book but even after reading that I think it would be helpful to see it all first hand!


 :laugh: 
Well... with 100+ hives... it was alot of work.......... with 1 or 2 ....it would be easy.... but... if you are going to care for them yourself...I would get all the gear....and yes ...learning from a bee keeper..is the best a safest way.... I highly recommend it ...... There are some bee keepers... that are so good with the bees.... they will not where the suit...............for me ...I rather wear one....as the little bees ...somehow... can find an opening anyway... in those suits and come in.... and still sting you..... The suits are so hot and miserable to wear... in the summer.....


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I raise bees and the best thing i did was join a bee club. Look in your area for a club neat you ... look here http://www.beesource.com/forums/. Also look here for an idea on equipment and also look around there site for free on line videos that are extremely informative. This will give you an idea what you are getting into.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Forgot to give you the site ....http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks very much, Pam and Mully! I will definitely look into those sites... So does that smoke stuff not work to keep them from stinging?

Tim and I are going to work on being self-sustainable once we get everything going on the property. Honey as a sugar substitute would really help us with that goal  We've tested our Quinoa seeds and they are growing great down here in the desert, so can't wait to see what happens when we plant up in actual elevation like they are typically in  Then the goats for milk and we'll probably get meat goats running too in a while. Our neighbor across the creek sells eggs, so I think we'll work out a trade of sorts  Good times.

I'm leaving tomorrow hopefully, if a truck part that we need comes in. Then I'll be at Allison's place in a couple days


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome... :thumb: 

The smoker does calm them down a bit.... but they still can sting... if they want to..... especially if you accidently rub them the wrong way.... :wink: 

Sounds like... you have the right idea .... having nature help produce natural things..... way to go ..... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------

